# udf support enabled, but no udf support?[/solved]

## dustfinger

```
#cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i 'udf'

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y
```

but when I check /proc/filesystems I don't see any mention of udf filesystem support.

```
 cat /proc/filesystems 

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   securityfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

        ntfs

nodev   rpc_pipefs
```

I specifically require support for ISO-13346 "UDF".

I also have packet writing for cd and dvd

```
 cat .config | grep -i '_PKTCDVD'

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set
```

If I add the following to /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdrw1             /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user,exec     0 0
```

Then when I try to mount /mnt/cdrom a readme.txt file appears in /mnt/cdrom with the following content:

 */mnt/cdrom/readme.txt wrote:*   

> This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
> 
> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.

 If I edit /etc/fstab like so:

```
/dev/cdrw1              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user,exec     0 0
```

Then when I type mount /mnt/cdrom I recieve the following error:

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'
```

I have the following devices for my dvd burner:

```
ls -l /dev/cd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Feb 10 06:17 /dev/cdrom1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Feb 10 06:17 /dev/cdrw1 -> sr0
```

Does anyone know what I may be missing?

Sincerely,

dustfinger

----------

## didymos

OK, just in case:  you sure you're actually running the kernel you built UDF support into?  If yes, then try making udf support a module and see if it shows up in /proc/filesystems after you do a "modprobe udf".

----------

## dustfinger

 :Shocked:  -- I can't believe it.  Every fiber in my body told me that I rebooted with my newly built kernel, but alas didymos you are correct, I was not running the kernel I thought that I was.

```
$ cat /proc/filesystems    

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   securityfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

        ntfs

        udf

nodev   rpc_pipefs
```

Sincerely,

dustfinger

----------

